# Modify property list files



## laifuthegreat (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm attempting to make changes to a property list file from my iPad to make an iPhone app run at native resolution. I'm using pledit, I can view a property list file and make changes to it. However, upon saving, the changes are gone. Even running as an administrator doesn't fix the problem. I have tried other programs, which exhibit the same problem. I've tried copying and pasting into another new plist file, the file still reverts to normal. I tried editing directly from file management sodtware on the iPad, also changes are unsaved. Checking the file permissions, all privileges are attributed to my account. Why is this?


----------

